# Considering buying a "last minute" vacation... anything to look out for?



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

One of the benefits of being retired with a somewhat flexible schedule is that I and my wife usually have a range of times when we would be able to go on a trip, which gives us some flexibility in picking the best times to go.  Our son has had spectacular luck using the internet to procure some very impressive last-minute vacation deals (he loves to brag about the savings) and has shown me one of the websites he has used, to be honest it looks quite simple, but the options on the site are extrordinarily overwheling and varied, and since the site is just searching all sorts of vacations it's hard to tell what's reputable and what's not.   

Here is the website he suggested: http://www.redtag.ca/

Is there anything in particular to look out for when booking a vaction like this, are there ever hidden fees or essential services "missing" from these cheap vacations at the other end?


----------



## Madge90 (Mar 30, 2012)

Places that are hilly!! Often that means a lot of stairs and lifting too - not my idea of a holiday!


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd recommend calling them and asking the final price, just see if it's different, I don't expect there would be hidden fees, I think it's just one of those things, either a) we've already made money, lets just fill up cheap and make a bit more or b) we're going to lose a lot of money if we don't get anyone in, so lets cut our losses, fill up and lose a lot less money.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

There are often some hidden costs like an online booking fee when the only way to book is online, or a fee for certain types of credit cards, an extra $50 for bedding or something, but all these will be listed and make clear before you pay at the end. Otherwise, they're in a lot of legal trouble. A concern is often whether sites like this are real at all, or just trying to get your financial details, but if your son has used them then everything is okay  .


----------



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

One thing to remember about those "last minute" vacation packages is that they are usually 100% non-refundable.  Make sure you are going to be able to take advantage of it for sure before booking anything.  Good luck and have fun!


----------

